

Immersive 3D panoramas with your smartphone - schickling
http://demo.optonaut.com

======
jgeorge
Astroturfing, really?

------
hariri
Wow, a real cool way to share your experiences!

------
plw91
sweet, definitely will try out

------
irags
Waiting to get my fingers on this

------
marphilme
makes me wanna jump forward in time just to get my hands on their app!

------
kaufi88
Woow.. that's cool

------
officemysubde
Awesome Tool (y)

------
McCoy69
looks awesome

------
nm410
Cool App!

------
Miriposa
Can't wait for this app.

------
Penesel
Incredible good idea!

